# Very first bull red ever



## FishOnTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Caught this on 9.11.10 my very first bull red ever.


----------



## TxNative (Sep 23, 2010)

*Congrats*

That is a really nice fish! I was in San Antonio for 3 years and never caught my first. Hope to head back to TX from my current assignment and get some Reds. Congrats again!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.

Welcome to the family TxNative.


----------



## rickboz (Sep 16, 2010)

Beautiful fish ! Congrats !


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Did it have worms?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Very Nice! Wow, were not allowed to keep em that big ( Must be nice.
I can smell the blackened redfish a sizzling now... emmmm


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Is the tag on its tail this:
Red drum special regulation: During a license year, one red drum over the stated maximum length limit may be retained when affixed with a properly completed Red Drum Tag and one red drum over the stated maximum length limit may be retained when affixed with a properly completed Bonus Red Drum Tag. Any fish retained under authority of a Red Drum Tag or a Bonus Red Drum Tag may be retained in addition to the daily bag and possession limit as stated in this section.

If so how much do those things cost?


----------



## FishOnTx (Sep 15, 2010)

thx


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

757 Fire said:


> Is the tag on its tail this:
> Red drum special regulation: During a license year, one red drum over the stated maximum length limit may be retained when affixed with a properly completed Red Drum Tag and one red drum over the stated maximum length limit may be retained when affixed with a properly completed Bonus Red Drum Tag. Any fish retained under authority of a Red Drum Tag or a Bonus Red Drum Tag may be retained in addition to the daily bag and possession limit as stated in this section.
> 
> If so how much do those things cost?


A quick search of Texas regs yielded:

Red Drum Tag: 
This tag is required for an individual to take one red drum per license year over the maximum length limit of 28 inches, and is included free with the purchase of a saltwater fishing stamp endorsement or any package that includes the saltwater fishing stamp endorsement. See tagging information. Persons who want to obtain a red drum tag and are EXEMPT from fishing license requirements may purchase an Exempt Angler Red Drum Tag for $3. 
Bonus Red Drum Tag (Type 599): $3 
This tag is required for an individual to take an additional red drum per license year over the maximum length limit of 28 inches. After using the original Red Drum Tag, a person may purchase a bonus tag at any license sales location upon presenting a valid fishing license or other valid personal identification. Only one bonus tag allowed per person per year. No person may have in possession both a Red Drum Tag or Duplicate Red Drum Tag and a Bonus Red Drum Tag issued to the same license holder.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Fish on Texas*

Where did you get him Was this near Texas City?Or from the Packery Jetties?Texas is a big state with alot of water.


----------



## FishOnTx (Sep 15, 2010)

61st beach front


----------



## DANO (May 11, 2008)

get back out there and catch some more. the surf, jetties & passes are alive with them reds.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice fish. What did it measure?


----------



## FishOnTx (Sep 15, 2010)

reker said:


> nice fish. What did it measure?


47'


----------



## eroskain (Apr 20, 2009)

where did you get that?


----------

